# Nremt-b Exam



## quiksilverkurt (Nov 9, 2007)

I just took my NREMT-B exam and I wanted to know your opinion on how I did. When I took it a few years ago it was on paper and now it was online. I am nervous about how I did because the test ended after 78 questions. Did this happen to anyone else? Did you pass the exam?


----------



## rgnoon (Nov 9, 2007)

It seems like every time that someone takes the test we get another post like this on here (understandably). If you want to know moer about how the test is scored, search the forums for NREMT exam. The best way to be sure is to check for your results online in a day or two. My NR results were available online the next day, this may or may not be typical.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 9, 2007)

Moved to appropriate forum


----------

